# What song represents your fursona?



## Trndsttr (May 6, 2019)

I’d like to know only because it’s pretty interesting to see what kinds of music reflect one of your fursonas. For me, my sona Vanaheimr (I have three sonas, Valkyrie, vahalla, And Vanaheimr, all names after Norse stuff) is represented best by the song Control by Halsey. It’s probably just some sort of inner edgy twelves year old garbage rising up out of me from back in my childhood, but it does fit her backstory. I won’t go to far into it, but from my point of view it reflects her abusive parents, her self hate, and the way she took it out on others and ended up being worse then her mother. It’s a long and complicated story and the song represents her. What song represents your sona?


----------



## Vitaly (May 6, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (May 6, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (May 6, 2019)

Poker Face by Lady Gaga, only for a joke reason though. My sona's name is Toger. "Toger" rhymes with "poker", so it became "Toger Face". I even went so far as to re-think the lyrics to suit her, but didn't get very far. T-t-t-toger face t-t-toger faaaace.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 6, 2019)

For that definitive werewolf experience <;


----------



## Zehlua (May 7, 2019)

I have no idea! Anyone want to suggest me anything?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 7, 2019)

(Feels fitting for a caribou )


----------



## Ravofox (May 7, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> (Feels fitting for a caribou )



Oooh, you've just got me into a new artist!

Hmm, this is a hard one. This one comes to mind though:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 7, 2019)

:V






:V


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 7, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> (Feels fitting for a caribou )



Reminds me a bit of The Cure.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 7, 2019)

Because that's the entire concept behind him. "Wrong side of Right"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 7, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 7, 2019)

My true theme song..


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time my neighbors are having a loud party at 3 am I'm gonna hijack their speakers and play this through Youtube's "Cast to" function, I know they use youtube to play music, I recognize those shitty ads.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 7, 2019)

Yeah, I'm a country gal~ I'd like to think that my beardie sona, Mae, is a better version of me. So, this song describes the kind of person I want to be!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 7, 2019)

Don't have one but damn you just gave me an idea of what to do on my day off tomorrow, haha! Into the depths of my Spotify library I will go!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 7, 2019)

Oh, that's an easy one





Sorry you had to watch that.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (May 7, 2019)

For me it would have to be all the single furries :v


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Next time my neighbors are having a loud party at 3 am I'm gonna hijack their speakers and play this through Youtube's "Cast to" function, I know they use youtube to play music, I recognize those shitty ads.


Oh god please do. XD


----------



## Arnak (May 9, 2019)

Only song close enough is land of the dead by voltaire


----------



## Skittles (May 9, 2019)

Currently this


----------



## Narri (May 11, 2019)

Right now this. (I've fallen in love with the witcher series uwu)


----------



## MAN_BURD (May 11, 2019)

specifically this version


----------



## Keefur (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Munch D. Terelli (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Wabbajax (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Jinxie (May 18, 2019)

Jinxie's got two songs!

Song #1 is fer when Jinxie's buildin' stuffs and havin' awesomesauce adventures:





Song # 2 is fer when Jinxie's hackin' into the evil corporation ta help protect his friendy friends...


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 18, 2019)

InfiniteLooper - Minnie's Last Stand (OST) - The Walking Dead Season 4 Episode 4


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Campana [commission | non-loopable] by Guifrog

A fun little tune composed by @Guifrog 
:3


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 29, 2019)

Inertia by Cecil Frena!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 4, 2019)

It’s varied a lot for Kili, but I have since pretty much settled onto this:






Basically, it seems to best represent Kili’s desire for heroism and adventure, whilst also learning more about himself and who he is in the process whilst utilising his nanoites.

Vail on the other hand has this:






Vail’s is similar, but seems to represent her defiance against the baggage in her life and defining herself as separate from that.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 4, 2019)

- Gon




 - Salus




 - Johannes




 - Over


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 4, 2019)

Green Man by Type O Negative.





I could probably go into a lot of detail why I chose this song but I’ll let you guys draw your own conclusions


----------



## Keefur (Sep 4, 2019)

This is a good one for me as well.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 4, 2019)

This one immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 4, 2019)

At first I thought of entrusting this world to Idols, but that's more of how grand he'd be and not represent how he is in general, so instead I shall use this song~
Represents how mysterious yet dangerous he can be in general as he isn't one to reveal stuff about him.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Sep 4, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


>



Due to your previous pfp...


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 4, 2019)

Arthur- A classy charmer


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (Sep 5, 2019)

This. Because Skittles is nuttier than a fruitcake!

And by default.. Me too! xP


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 5, 2019)

I would say these 3 songs


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 5, 2019)

Mika, because she's usually a happy go lucky little rat with a love of fun and silly things.






If I were a boy, because she is, deep down, unhappy being a rat. She knows how short her lifespan is and has a wistful longing to be human. (In her case, the song would be entitled "if I were a human.")






And fireflies because she is innocent and wide-eyed and a daydreamer.


----------



## rknight (Sep 6, 2019)

This!


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 6, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Xia Yu by Guifrog

Rain means joy in Guifrog's cozy village in the Amazon, where he solitarily wiggles his fingers about and paints bouncy melodies to colorize other creatures' days. It's meant to sound like rain drops on wooden and watery surfaces, with thunder-like bass percussion.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Sep 7, 2019)

My sona, Wulf Henschel is german... I actually wanted to put there Eurobeat, electronic music, remix, something modern... But counting that he lives my hard life, he likes WW2 stuff (as me), I could put this "frenchy" theme. It could not count as representation of my sona, but whatever, I like this theme:


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 7, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Xia Yu by Guifrog
> 
> Rain means joy in Guifrog's cozy village in the Amazon, where he solitarily wiggles his fingers about and paints bouncy melodies to colorize other creatures' days. It's meant to sound like rain drops on wooden and watery surfaces, with thunder-like bass percussion.


Pra quem é do nordeste, cê tá com cara de paulista hein


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 7, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Pra quem é do nordeste, cê tá com cara de paulista hein


IRL I was raised in the countryside and there were times when water would only come to the street once every 40 days. We'd take bath using bowls and flush the toilet when really necessary (number 2), so once rain would fall, it was a reason for joy.

'Tis why I made a song about rain and made it my sona theme, but I also got a forró track inspired on my days coming back from school and listening to it on the radio there. It's called Munturo das Brenha~


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 7, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> IRL I was raised in the countryside and there were times when water would only come to the street once every 40 days. We'd take bath using bowls and flush the toilet when really necessary (number 2), so once rain would fall, it was a reason for joy.
> 
> 'Tis why I made a song about rain and made it my sona theme, but I also got a forró track inspired on my days coming back from school and listening to it on the radio there. It's called Munturo das Brenha~


tá bom


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 7, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> IRL I was raised in the countryside and there were times when water would only come to the street once every 40 days. We'd take bath using bowls and flush the toilet when really necessary (number 2), so once rain would fall, it was a reason for joy.
> 
> 'Tis why I made a song about rain and made it my sona theme, but I also got a forró track inspired on my days coming back from school and listening to it on the radio there. It's called Munturo das Brenha~



Here's a good song for ya.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 7, 2019)

Relatively short, relatively sweet.


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm still in the stages of developing her/their design, trying to figure what fur she'd/they'd be. A pup or red panda maybe. They are super eccentric, obliviously flirty, playful, and hyper but have an extremely difficult time safely identifying their feelings and setting up emotional boundaries. Bitter-Sweet. So... I guess somethin' like this?


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 11, 2019)

That soundtrack pretty much fits stella.
Its basically about courage and determination and going full power.
And stella is pretty determinated and has temper.
Hanasaku Yūki means courageous blooming flower from what I have read.







The lyrics:
symphogear.fandom.com: Hanasaku Yūki


----------



## Jacob Bender (Sep 13, 2019)

Because my fursona is a trance, hard dance  and Melbourne bounce dj, he likes any mainstream and pure Melbourne bounce, hard dance sounds, hard pure or melodic trance music, hard style and hands up. He does have one big room elm song that represents his massive hops tho


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 14, 2019)

She was born in rough seas and took it in stride.  This song captures her perfectly.


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

My Fursona Faline lives in a metropolitan city built upon an island similar in positioning to the Bermuda Triangle; people can't leave once they arrive, and things such as time mostly exists --- but can get pretty messed up on occasion, especially when Faline is involved.

_When they called me broken, I knew
When they called me evil, I knew
When they called me ruin, I knew
I would always find my way to you_

You see, Faline is widely regarded as the City's reaper. Though very few know what she looks like. She acts as an information broker for the public, and yet never reveals her face to others. This means many people can interact with her without ever knowing who she actually is.

There are rumors of her, however, and many theories speculate that the reaper was the first resident of this cursed city. Maudred, Faline's Guardian, speculates that if she doesn't stop her...she will be the last.

_When I beg forgiveness, they knew
When I beg for mercy, they knew
When I beg for nothing, they knew
I would always find my way to you_

Whilst often painted a murderer Faline rarely ever goes outside with the intent. She is often just caught in the wrong place at the wrong time due to the city having few laws. While there is peace in the upper layers where the rich go to stay wealthy, the lower areas are slums and drug ridden wrecks...and Faline just can't keep away from them due to the excitement they represent outside of a boring penthouse.

_My name is ruin, my name is vengeance
My name is no one, no one is calling
My name is ruin, my name is heartbreak
My name is loving, but sorrows and darkness
My name is ruin, my name is evil
My name's a war song, I sing you a new one
My name is ruin, my name is broken
My name is shameless, I'll tear you wide open_

There are many reasons why this song encapsulates her, and those are just a few of them. I hope you enjoy the song as much as I do.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

This little ditty from Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire is a good representation of my sona:


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This little ditty from Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire is a good representation of my sona:



Pokemon Soundtracks are the best. <3


----------



## cyborgdeer (Sep 20, 2019)

Bunny the moth's song has to be something jazzy...


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)

My new fursona; Missy:
"Down in it" - Nine Inch Nails
"Mein Teil" - Rammstein


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 21, 2019)

Cyan is just a working wolf trying to get by.

[


----------



## BubblesTheBabyBat (Oct 1, 2019)

Omfg - hello


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 1, 2019)

I wanna change my answer


----------



## LeFay (Oct 1, 2019)

I actually dislike this song but I feel like it describes my sona to a T XD


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 7, 2019)

Forever and Always by BFMV. It is more what I think of when I think of her, not so much what the song is about. I wish she could stay here “Forever and Always”


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 8, 2019)

(I hope that works)


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 11, 2019)

Seems appropriate!


----------



## Zilant raijin (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

Come Along-Cosmo Sheldrake.


----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 27, 2019)

Demons by Imagine Dragons


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 28, 2019)

I just realized the video link didn't post XD 




Sounds mean and ominous in the beginning, then It gets fast paced and scary! Just like me dragon XD


----------



## Rayd (Dec 28, 2019)

A perfect song to describe having visions in your dreams every night of a figure foreign to you, unknowing that it's your father, an all-powerful mage who resides in another universe and converses with you through the dreamstate. A mysterious guidance.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

I think I've replied to this, somewhere in between 4 months ago
But I'll repeat
Gon: 



Salus: 



Over: 



Johannes: 



 Is now chilling, so, that's how he goes


----------



## mangomango (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## LivingWeapon (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm rather lonely.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

The Bitch is Back by Elton John


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 4, 2020)

Maybe that "Pour Some Sugar on Me Baby" song by Def Leppard? Definitely something disco though, but there are too many great jams to choose from!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 5, 2020)

He's a bubbly and cheery boi that likes to fight.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 5, 2020)

Probably something like this LOL


----------



## SakuraKitsune (Mar 5, 2020)

This one suits my strawberry pupper perfectly


----------

